# Hydro rates to jump 7% in April



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Found this interesting:

Global BC | Hydro bills in B.C. to jump by seven per cent this April

We're actively looking for ways to decrease the power usage. We already use LED and CFL lights in most of the house, energy saving appliances etc. One thing this has definitely pushed me to do is to get the LED tank lights rolling!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I recently upgraded my house lighting to LED and I have already seen a 20% decrease in my average billing! There are a lot of deals to be had right now in changing household lighting, I was considering installing an extra light in a room but once the LED lights were installed they were so bright I did not need to! Highly recommended so we can keep more aquariums! I'm not sure how hydro is justifying the increase, maybe they have some interest in lighting companies........


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

i've already installed leds throughout the house as well as leds on my aquariums.the initial start was a bit expensive,but i bought high wattage bulbs in bulk on ebay and saved a ton of money


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Rastapus said:


> I'm not sure how hydro is justifying the increase, maybe they have some interest in lighting companies........


Why it's simple... they have to pay for the installation of all those smart meters somehow


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Flygirl said:


> Why it's simple... they have to pay for the installation of all those smart meters somehow


Yes but the smart meters means less staff and big savings on labor.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

You were looking for justification, you never said it had to be logical, hehe


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the savings in labour costs of meter reading is really not that significant


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Hydro bills in B.C. to jump by seven per cent this April

It's not that hydro doesn't have enough money it's that political parties (both sides of the floor but increased exponentially under the fiscally astute Liberals) have been raiding hydro coffers for years putting the money into general revenue. Just another form of tax.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

which type of bulb did you go with? I'm looking at some off Ebay as well that have 38 leds but I don't know what wattage of the old style that is equivalent to



monocus said:


> i've already installed leds throughout the house as well as leds on my aquariums.the initial start was a bit expensive,but i bought high wattage bulbs in bulk on eBay and saved a ton of money


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We replaced the 50W halogen spots with 5w LED spots in warm white off ebay. They're a bit dimmer than the halogens, but they're not hot to touch, last forever, and are WAY cheaper to run.

I did keep halogens in the kitchen, as I need the strong task lighting there.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

IceBlue said:


> Hydro bills in B.C. to jump by seven per cent this April
> 
> It's not that hydro doesn't have enough money it's that political parties (both sides of the floor but increased exponentially under the fiscally astute Liberals) have been raiding hydro coffers for years putting the money into general revenue. Just another form of tax.


Hit the nail right on the head. The BC government forces them to give them the money then they are forced to take a loan. This 'removes' that much debt from the provincial budget. People not interested in politics though rarely see the truth of it.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> Hit the nail right on the head. The BC government forces them to give them the money then they are forced to take a loan. This 'removes' that much debt from the provincial budget. People not interested in politics though rarely see the truth of it.


It is sad tho,bc hydro was premier Bennetts gift to BC so as we would ALWAYS have cheep affordable power her in BC. Government was to keep its paws off of its revenue...was that way for years. Same as ICBC... brought in so as the people could have affordable insurance. And they took half a billions dollars if not more out of ICBC's pocket, just over a year ago.Now they want to jack up the rates.That money was to lower rates and to pay for claims.It is an ongoing thing here  How many times over did the toll pay for Coquihall before they finally removed it ? lets not even get into our rail road .....OH wait .we dont have one 
Whhheew feel better already .......


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

i used 3,5,6,and 9 watt leds as well as 4' and 2' t5 leds throughout the house.if you want to keep it bright use cool white leds-the warm white are dimmer.a nine watt led is about the same as a 80 watt bulb,a 5 watt is about a 60 watt.i was really impressed with the t5 leds-very bright


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

monocus said:


> i used 3,5,6,and 9 watt leds as well as 4' and 2' t5 leds throughout the house.if you want to keep it bright use cool white leds-the warm white are dimmer.a nine watt led is about the same as a 80 watt bulb,a 5 watt is about a 60 watt.i was really impressed with the t5 leds-very bright


I gotta get out more ...didn't even realize leds were available for home use ( screw in etc. ) will have to go check them out. Great thread !!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

screw in and t5 and t8, but you need to remove the fixture ballasts in most cases


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

does the Led come in the usual house warm/yellowish colour?

or are they just bright like cars HIDs.. as those would be quite annoying..


----------



## springboard (Apr 10, 2011)

Phillips makes a line of LED bulbs which are very good. Their 60W equivalent uses 12.5W and puts out 800 lumens. It's the funky one that looks like it's made of a orange plastic but lights up with a warm white like a standard bulb. I purhased a few when they were half price at $15 each. But it's hard to justify even $15 for one light bulb. They are sold at HD and LD.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Given the price of them, I still wonder though if they really last as long as they say they do.. time will tell I guess. I just don't want to be burned on those LEDs.


----------

